# Anybody know RustyFox?



## azbug-i (Jul 14, 2017)

Is anyone on here in contact with RustyFox? I sent him some money for a bike a while ago (going on a few months now) and i heard from him periodically and he had some health stuff going on so i said take your time, but things seemed ok and now its really dropped off. He was going to box it up and me provide him a label. He told me it was boxed up 2 or 3 weeks ago but never got me dimensions. Now its been 10 days since ive heard from him. Idk if something happened to him but id really like to know if hes ok and if i can expect the bike still or what to do. 

This is not a bashing thread im just wondering if anyone is in contact and knows if anything is going on. Id like my bike  or if im lucky to get my money back. Hopefully he is ok.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## THE STIG (Jul 14, 2017)

Not this shet again  ,,,, the azz whoopn will now begin


----------



## Aussie (Jul 14, 2017)

This is frustrating to hear. Your a very good and honest person and let's hope it's not what it sounds like.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jul 14, 2017)

'' really '' not a again this sounds really familiar


----------



## CWCMAN (Jul 15, 2017)

Amanda,
I don't know the guy or have ever dealt with him but it looks like he logged on 13 hours ago, so one can assume that he's alive and kicking.

Good luck, I hope this does not drag on like the other ordeal you went through. But on the bright side, at least this guy is not in Switzerland.


----------



## CWCMAN (Jul 15, 2017)

........


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 15, 2017)

Please tell me you sent payment via PayPal...and did not use the FF option.


----------



## vincev (Jul 15, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Please tell me you sent payment via PayPal...and did not use the FF option.



I agree.Hope you paid the 3%


----------



## azbug-i (Jul 15, 2017)

He only accepted money orders. I ended up sending cash since it was only $200. And i figure people on here are honest. Ive noticed he has been logging on too and thats why i really dont understand what is going on.


----------



## Jeff54 (Jul 15, 2017)

azbug-i said:


> He only accepted money orders. I ended up sending cash since it was only $200. And i figure people on here are honest. Ive noticed he has been logging on too and thats why i really dont understand what is going on.





Consolation prize: if he is ill then might be dragging his feet, unwittingly not  realizing, it's causing what he could be misdiagnosing as depression but actually mental fatigue.  And if that's the case, then, you and he may be in a rock and hard place.. Spent the money no got's the shipping fees and no understanding what fatigue is and how to get out of it. And yet even if has shipping fees, fatigue can and will prevent motivation to get the job done. Spirals into a total mess.

I know I had it years ago, and until realized what it was, blamed my self, until I learned to reorganize my business plans or deal wit the limitations in more orderly fashion to get head out of water. Sickness and fatigue are some real pain in butt that causes depression on U sense of , for lack of better word, self image which complies into worse and worse conditions. .  Fortunately for me, I realized it and my limitations before things got worse or cause anybody else harm. .  Yet continues to plague my ability to succeed higher goals and or get things completed as I did in the past. .

Just a, although doesn't solve, but just a thought that might help smoothen out yawl's problem. Illness + mental fatigue = self worth  depression = sucks for all.

Pill not gonna solve that, only realization of limitations and learning to allow more time than expected to deal wit it. I.E. dead lines with extended completion periods that fit daily schedules.


----------



## azbug-i (Jul 15, 2017)

I sent 200 and i am providing the label. Just needed it boxed up.


----------



## azbug-i (Jul 15, 2017)

I dont begin to make any speculation on what he is going through.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Jul 15, 2017)

Can't believe it happened again! 200$ is a lot of money where I come from. I don't care if it's 20$, unless there's some kind of real emergency, which does happen, there's no excuse for not contacting you. Don't put something for sale unless you are ready to deliver, that simple. Don't put a bike for sale unless you have a box on hand, about to go on vacation or any other crap like that. As soon as I have your money, it's a race for me to get it to you. That's my spill and I'm done. Hope you get it resolved and hope he's not in a real jam.


----------



## azbug-i (Jul 16, 2017)

I feel ya rusty.k


----------



## kreika (Jul 16, 2017)

Can admin do anything? Send an inquiry on your behalf? If no response banned for life!


----------



## rhenning (Jul 16, 2017)

kreika said:


> Can admin do anything? Send an inquiry on your behalf? If no response banned for life!



I think this problem has no place on the forum.  Deal with the individual by yourself.  This happened to you before and you learned nothing from what happened.  Stop buying unless you can see, ride and pick up the bike yourself.  Roger


----------



## kreika (Jul 16, 2017)

rhenning said:


> I think this problem has no place on the forum.  Deal with the individual by yourself.  This happened to you before and you learned nothing from what happened.  Stop buying unless you can see, ride and pick up the bike yourself.  Roger




Well there goes us Cali Cartel from buying anything out east. Your right, let's not buy anything off this forum and for sure don't discuss it if you get burned. Only use Craigslist from here on out.  Over and out.


----------



## catfish (Jul 16, 2017)




----------



## ZE52414 (Jul 16, 2017)

rhenning said:


> I think this problem has no place on the forum.  Deal with the individual by yourself.  This happened to you before and you learned nothing from what happened.  Stop buying unless you can see, ride and pick up the bike yourself.  Roger



Was this guy serious?? Amanda I appreciate the heads up! Just in case ya know!? 

I hope he makes it right for you! I wouldn't expect something like that with anyone on here. Tons of great people with some serious knowledge! Z


----------



## azbug-i (Jul 17, 2017)

Dude what is your problem? If people should see things in person before buying anything, what would the point of selling on here be? I dont appreciate the comment about me not learning from my last experience. Why dont you back off my post. Youre not being helpful. 



rhenning said:


> I think this problem has no place on the forum.  Deal with the individual by yourself.  This happened to you before and you learned nothing from what happened.  Stop buying unless you can see, ride and pick up the bike yourself.  Roger


----------



## Cowboy in NC (Jul 17, 2017)

azbug-i said:


> Dude what is your problem? If people should see things in person before buying anything, what would the point of selling on here be? I dont appreciate the comment about me not learning from my last experience. Why dont you back off my post. Youre not being helpful.





azbug-i said:


> Dude what is your problem? If people should see things in person before buying anything, what would the point of selling on here be? I dont appreciate the comment about me not learning from my last experience. Why dont you back off my post. Youre not being helpful.



What would I do? Hmmmm... Similar things have happened to me- even lately. It is not right what he has done, maybe there`s a chance for him to make it right yet. A similar thing happened to me several years ago on Ebay.It was a fifty dollar purchase, the item was listed as perfect but when it arrived- it had been glued back together. I wrapped it right back up and shipped it back to the lady the same day. I emailed her that night and explained why- no judgement- no excitement. I waited- no answer. A couple of weeks passed -I emailed her again- a month passed. I emailed her again, but this time I said, " for whatever reason you have not returned my money- I am not mad at you- I will leave you no bad feedback- I will not ever contact you about this again, You evidently needed the money worse than I do , I forgive you and I will pray for you." And she sent me my money back.
Whatever this guys problem is- he might make good yet. We don`t know what his life is about. He might be having a real hard time right now. And, You may end up writing this off... Or he might be reading this post right now... Be calm and patient a little longer-- there are more good people than bad... --------Cowboy PS-- If You go to him angry---it`s over...


----------



## azbug-i (Jul 18, 2017)

I definitely agree. Rusty fox might still make this right. And i was just asking if anyone knows him personally. Some of us are friends with other members on here.

Im sorry you had the trouble on ebay but its nice she came through. Im not going to lose sleep over this. We will see what happens


----------



## Cowboy in NC (Jul 18, 2017)

azbug-i said:


> I definitely agree. Rusty fox might still make this right. And i was just asking if anyone knows him personally. Some of us are friends with other members on here.
> 
> Im sorry you had the trouble on ebay but its nice she came through. Im not going to lose sleep over this. We will see what happens



Good Man...------Cowboy


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 18, 2017)

Cowboy in NC said:


> Good Man...------Cowboy



Or woman


----------



## TR6SC (Jul 18, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Or woman



Dude, those eyes are scaring me, real bad! Or is it Dudette?


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jul 18, 2017)

TR6SC said:


> Dude, those eyes are scaring me, real bad! Or is it Dudette?



ya fordmike can be scary sometimes


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 18, 2017)

TR6SC said:


> Dude, those eyes are scaring me, real bad! Or is it Dudette?






HANDLE BAR HORDER said:


> ya fordmike can be scary sometimes







Hey RustyFox! Yeah you!! You gonna cough up Amanda's money or what?? Cuz I'm coming for you!

JK. Not really a threat in any way. I just hope it all works out for both parties involved & that RustyFox is doing alright.


----------



## TR6SC (Jul 18, 2017)

HANDLE BAR HORDER said:


> ya fordmike can be scary sometimes



I'm thinkin' maybe somehow blocking


fordmike65 said:


> View attachment 646497



This guy! I'll tell ya! Where's God, now that we need him? How do I go back to a simple life with A Clockwork Orange  being rated G? My nightmares have only just begun!  I'm selling all my bikes to Japan! 
Perhaps sunglasses might soften to look. Or, tattoos on the neck? Come to the SF ride. I'll buy you 3 beers!


----------



## phantom (Jul 18, 2017)

rhenning said:


> I think this problem has no place on the forum.  Deal with the individual by yourself.  This happened to you before and you learned nothing from what happened.  Stop buying unless you can see, ride and pick up the bike yourself.  Roger



Comments like this are why other bike forums are often on life support with members dropping like flies.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jul 18, 2017)

phantom said:


> Comments like this are why other bike forums are often on life support with members dropping like flies.




I haven't seen any so far though.


----------



## SHO2010 (Jul 22, 2017)

Sorry this is happening to you again you must feel like your becoming a target for scammers. I see from his profile he is in WV that is only about 6 hrs from me if you can get him to release the bike I will go down there and pick it up and ship it to you.


----------



## John zachow (Jul 22, 2017)

SHO2010 said:


> Sorry this is happening to you again you must feel like your becoming a target for scammers. I see from his profile he is in WV that is only about 6 hrs from me if you can get him to release the bike I will go down there and pick it up and ship it to you.



Is there a way we can create a thread for people who have been scammed so we can list all the info about the offender? Also create a safe list of member that we have bought and sold to and from so we can see if they are safe to deal with?


----------



## CWCMAN (Jul 22, 2017)

WOW! what a very unselfish friendly gesture. Kudos to you my friend 

Best of luck Amanda.


----------



## THE STIG (Jul 22, 2017)

John zachow said:


> Is there a way we can create a thread for people who have been scammed so we can list all the info about the offender? Also create a safe list of member that we have bought and sold to and from so we can see if they are safe to deal with?




but , but ,,,, what about the safe space


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Jul 22, 2017)

John zachow said:


> Is there a way we can create a thread for people who have been scammed so we can list all the info about the offender? Also create a safe list of member that we have bought and sold to and from so we can see if they are safe to deal with?



I always thought it'd be a good idea to have trading stats like Ratrod bikes or similar to EBay even. I remember a discussion about that a while back, but not many were into it.


----------



## Dale Alan (Jul 22, 2017)

Deals are private,conversations should be the same. Two sides to every story. Innocent until proven guilty. These drama threads do absolutely no good for anyone,including the reputation of The CABE . Just my opinion.


----------



## THE STIG (Jul 22, 2017)

Dale Alan said:


> Deals are private,conversations should be the same. Two sides to every story. Innocent until proven guilty. These drama threads do absolutely no good for anyone,including the reputation of The CABE . Just my opinion.




 i would like to know who the dirtbags are before i send any money. 
...... the Cabe is hurting itself by not having a feedback section .


----------



## Cowboy in NC (Jul 22, 2017)

THE STIG said:


> i would like to know who the dirtbags are before i send any money.
> ...... the Cabe is hurting itself by not having a feedback section .



So, Hmmmmm-----I tried to take up for this guy on an earlier post, but I`ve almost had enough of this---------- nobody else knows this guy or has bought from or sold anything to him in the past? Rusty Fox? Anybody? Any Friends here? SPEAK UP!     Anybody?                  No New messages , Amanda? Another week passes...It`s time then. What`s his real name Amanda? Right Now--- Email, Phone Number, Town and Street Address? POST IT HERE... HE`S HAD ENOUGH TIME. It`s been several weeks- months already. Let`s get serious... Old Rusty... I`ll find and Post his picture here! `Make him a Poster Child for what not to do. We don`t need a separate forum or Feedback Section for this- you handle it one case at a time-and be serious about it and---- it has to be handled in a timely fashion before members forget. Any of our membership could fall victim to him again on another Bicycle site or on Ebay, or Etsy or otherwise. I want to spread the word about... Old Rusty." All you had to do was call her Son... Now, its business... You`ve stolen money from one of our favorite members..." Yes, it`s stealing, Son. And if you don`t do what you promise ---
"it`s a lie..." And Lying is Wrong, too... And when I found out you did this to one of our lady members...was a MAJOR MISTAKE --Now it is time to get serious. We know that you`ve logged in on the site recently several times- with no messages or apologies to  Miss Amanda... Do you think you`re safe- it will blow over- and you can do it again--"Wrong, Son..."
I was going back through some of his old posts and comments on this site.  In one, he had found an old girls Schwinn, but didn`t really know much about old bikes, in fact " nothing." But in the background were other Antique type- flea market items spread around. I think he either is a Picker that sells at a Flea Market or fancies himself a Picker and picked up the Antique Bicycle thing from the American Pickers Show. I don`t know what you bought from him Amanda, or if you saw pictures- but there`s a good chance that he had pictures of a bike he never owned . He may have intended to go back and buy it with your money and something went wrong. So, he can`t ship it to you. But, beyond your money (which I `m sad about) he can`t come back here to this site EVER without making it right.` " Cause I said so..." But what happens when Mr. Rusty does finally find that One Great Bike, a Bluebird, Shelby, Dayton whatever? He can`t sell it here, we`re not gonna trust and send thousands of dollars to young RustyFox, or even Five Dollars ever again, because, "WE WILL NOT FORGET HOW HE TREATED MISS AMANDA" and he cannot do business here. And, if I get his real name - I`ll shut him down on Ebay, too.  And so, he`s lost his best buyers for Antique Bicycles and Parts, forever. HE`LL BE OUT OF THE BICYCLE BUSINESS. He `ll still be lurking around but he can`t ever post anything here again- because when his name pops up- the Members will shut him down. We need to stick together. How many members do we have?  I don`t care if he finds Grandpa Arnold Schwinn`s Personal Bike." All you had to do was call her, Son...and ship what you promised" He will try to strike again most likely at the "Wanted" Section. Keep your eye out. Remember that name "RUSTYFOX"- it`s sad, but you`re done here boy...  "You traded your place here for $200 - kinda STUPID..."       RUSTYFOX- SHUT HIM DOWN.    Old Rusty- be glad you don`t owe me, Son----------------Cowboy


----------



## island schwinn (Jul 22, 2017)

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1936-ladys-fleetwood.110456/


----------



## THE STIG (Jul 23, 2017)

Cowboy in NC said:


> So, Hmmmmm-----I tried to take up for this guy on an earlier post, but I`ve almost had enough of this---------- nobody else knows this guy or has bought from or sold anything to him in the past? Rusty Fox? Anybody? Any Friends here? SPEAK UP!     Anybody?                  No New messages , Amanda? Another week passes...It`s time then. What`s his real name Amanda? Right Now--- Email, Phone Number, Town and Street Address? POST IT HERE... HE`S HAD ENOUGH TIME. It`s been several weeks- months already. Let`s get serious... Old Rusty... I`ll find and Post his picture here! `Make him a Poster Child for what not to do. We don`t need a separate forum or Feedback Section for this- you handle it one case at a time-and be serious about it and---- it has to be handled in a timely fashion before members forget. Any of our membership could fall victim to him again on another Bicycle site or on Ebay, or Etsy or otherwise. I want to spread the word about... Old Rusty." All you had to do was call her Son... Now, its business... You`ve stolen money from one of our favorite members..." Yes, it`s stealing, Son. And if you don`t do what you promise ---
> "it`s a lie..." And Lying is Wrong, too... And when I found out you did this to one of our lady members...was a MAJOR MISTAKE --Now it is time to get serious. We know that you`ve logged in on the site recently several times- with no messages or apologies to  Miss Amanda... Do you think you`re safe- it will blow over- and you can do it again--"Wrong, Son..."
> I was going back through some of his old posts and comments on this site.  In one, he had found an old girls Schwinn, but didn`t really know much about old bikes, in fact " nothing." But in the background were other Antique type- flea market items spread around. I think he either is a Picker that sells at a Flea Market or fancies himself a Picker and picked up the Antique Bicycle thing from the American Pickers Show. I don`t know what you bought from him Amanda, or if you saw pictures- but there`s a good chance that he had pictures of a bike he never owned . He may have intended to go back and buy it with your money and something went wrong. So, he can`t ship it to you. But, beyond your money (which I `m sad about) he can`t come back here to this site EVER without making it right.` " Cause I said so..." But what happens when Mr. Rusty does finally find that One Great Bike, a Bluebird, Shelby, Dayton whatever? He can`t sell it here, we`re not gonna trust and send thousands of dollars to young RustyFox, or even Five Dollars ever again, because, "WE WILL NOT FORGET HOW HE TREATED MISS AMANDA" and he cannot do business here. And, if I get his real name - I`ll shut him down on Ebay, too.  And so, he`s lost his best buyers for Antique Bicycles and Parts, forever. HE`LL BE OUT OF THE BICYCLE BUSINESS. He `ll still be lurking around but he can`t ever post anything here again- because when his name pops up- the Members will shut him down. We need to stick together. How many members do we have?  I don`t care if he finds Grandpa Arnold Schwinn`s Personal Bike." All you had to do was call her, Son...and ship what you promised" He will try to strike again most likely at the "Wanted" Section. Keep your eye out. Remember that name "RUSTYFOX"- it`s sad, but you`re done here boy...  "You traded your place here for $200 - kinda STUPID..."       RUSTYFOX- SHUT HIM DOWN.    Old Rusty- be glad you don`t owe me, Son----------------Cowboy





C'mon Cowboy,,, you can't go posting all this common sense on the Cabe


----------



## Cowboy in NC (Jul 23, 2017)

Cowboy in NC said:


> Good Man...------Cowboy



I`m sorry Miss Amanda, ---Cowboy


----------



## azbug-i (Jul 23, 2017)

Its ok cowboy! 

I got a message yesterday saying he will get it boxed up. I hope i just get this bike soon and can move on. Im not getting my hopes up but i would really like for this to be all good. I know life can be hard but not talking to someone for weeks makes things really hard. And it sucks having to draw so much attention just to get some communication. 

Its true though. Cabe members should know when there are hangups so they can be informed when they make deals with people. 

Rusty has been going through some medical things and i know some times that stuff takes a lot of time. If he sends me the bike all will be well.


----------



## Cowboy in NC (Jul 23, 2017)

azbug-i said:


> Its ok cowboy!
> 
> I got a message yesterday saying he will get it boxed up. I hope i just get this bike soon and can move on. Im not getting my hopes up but i would really like for this to be all good. I know life can be hard but not talking to someone for weeks makes things really hard. And it sucks having to draw so much attention just to get some communication.
> 
> ...



Okay Girl, Remember We`re here if You need us... ---------Cowboy


----------



## azbug-i (Jul 23, 2017)

He has never once come off as a dishonest person or a scammer so i figured one day id get the bike and he just needed some time. Im sure itll be ok. Its just difficult navigating this sometimes.


----------



## Cowboy in NC (Jul 23, 2017)

azbug-i said:


> He has never once come off as a dishonest person or a scammer so i figured one day i.d. get the bike and he just needed some time. Im sure itll be ok. Its just difficult navigating this sometimes.



I`m sure that You are right in your judgements but, -- if you run into these kind of problems and you have received someone`s money for something- you send their money back with explanation and apologies... This is the right thing to do. --------Cowboy  We are all going through something...


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Jul 23, 2017)

azbug-i said:


> Its ok cowboy!
> 
> I got a message yesterday saying he will get it boxed up. I hope i just get this bike soon and can move on. Im not getting my hopes up but i would really like for this to be all good. I know life can be hard but not talking to someone for weeks makes things really hard. And it sucks having to draw so much attention just to get some communication.
> 
> ...



I feel kinda bad for the dude now, that's why I try to give members the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## Cowboy in NC (Jul 23, 2017)

rusty.kirkpatrick said:


> I feel kinda bad for the dude now, that's why I try to give members the benefit of the doubt.



I believe You to be a Good Man Mr. Kirkpatrick. But, if a Good Man stands by and does nothing when a friend is in trouble? -----------Cowboy


----------



## azbug-i (Jul 23, 2017)

rusty.kirkpatrick said:


> I feel kinda bad for the dude now, that's why I try to give members the benefit of the doubt.



Its ok no need to feel bad. You didnt say anything bad.


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Jul 23, 2017)

It's good to give people the benefit of the doubt...but it's also good to light a fire under their ass if they owe something to someone.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 23, 2017)

Lots of interest in this bike but the seller (RustyFox) has not responded.   https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1953-womens-x53-western-flyer.108368/


----------



## higgens (Jul 23, 2017)

I pm him on that bike with no response


----------



## vincev (Jul 23, 2017)

I hate seeing a Cabe member gets screwed especially by another Caber.We dont need ;lists,rating systems,testimonials,.Just use PayPal and pay the 3 % ! If a Caber says to send it as a friend or family member ,AVOID ! Try to buy bikes that you can pick up always helps too.Simple solution.Cover yourself,We like to think we are all one big happy family but every family has bad members.


----------



## rick whitehurst (Jul 23, 2017)

Agree with Abzug.  This kind of thing needs to be cleared up, doing it in public may speed up the process.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jul 23, 2017)

azbug-i said:


> I dont begin to make any speculation on what he is going through.




I haven't gone to the end yet but you've reached the time period when you can do something about either finding if it was cashed or getting it refunded.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 23, 2017)

Amanda,

You might want to offer some assistance in tearing down and packing a bike for shipping.  https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/two-1950s-schwinn-bicycles-for-sale-or-trade.106619/


----------



## azbug-i (Jul 24, 2017)

I cant offer help when i dont know what is going on. He told me it was boxed already a month ago and now he needs to box it so im just giving him space. Hopefully itll be ok. 

Jamie,  i bought it the night he listed it. 

I hope he gets well and is able to send it. He has never sounded like a bad guy. I think this community is very resourceful and its very helpful. I know a lot of us are friends with members personally so this is why i started the post.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 24, 2017)

azbug-i said:


> I cant offer help when i dont know what is going on. He told me it was boxed already a month ago and now he needs to box it so im just giving him space. Hopefully itll be ok.
> 
> Jamie,  i bought it the night he listed it.
> 
> I hope he gets well and is able to send it. He has never sounded like a bad guy. I think this community is very resourceful and its very helpful. I know a lot of us are friends with members personally so this is why i started the post.




I don't mind giving someone the benefit of the doubt but this one just doesn't seem kosher to me. He has logged on numerous times in the past month yet no explanation or response to you in this thread? He said it was boxed and ready to go and now he says it still has to be boxed? That's when I call BS and just want a straight answer. We all go through things and have problems but honoring your commitments should be a priority. V/r Shawn


----------



## azbug-i (Jul 25, 2017)

I agree, shawn. It all sounds like a bit of hooey but i dont mind being patient and letting him straighten it out.


----------



## John Gailey (Jul 26, 2017)

I purchased a bike from him about six months ago.  Drove to WV to pick up the bike.  It was on the front porch, never met the man!


----------



## Barto (Jul 26, 2017)

Wow, this whole situation bothers me.  I once was told by a member that we are a community of like minded people.  Well, maybe not, any one who owes a debt should be a stand up person and pay that debt.  If this person is not responding and still logging in and not communicating with you then he is a thief.  He knows what he's doing, he took your money and is intentionally avoiding you, I would call the police and not think twice.  He's a dirt bag, a sleaze bucket and should be banned from this site.  All we have is our word...his is worth nothing.  Rusty, if you read this, man up!


----------



## azbug-i (Jul 31, 2017)

I know barto its too bad some people leave others hanging. Its been over another week and still no real movement but maybe by the end of the week he will have it boxed.


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 8, 2017)

Did you ever get your bike Amanda? V/r Shawn


----------



## OhioJones (Sep 9, 2017)

Bike fell ill. He wasn't able to ship.


----------



## azbug-i (Sep 10, 2017)

Wanted to let everyone know i did not get my bike. I got scammed. Joseph fox aka rustyfox was banned.


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 10, 2017)

Pay Pal only with money sent for goods or services is the only way to go IMO. And I don't give a darn who I'm dealing with, Caber or not. I will *not *send a MO or cash to anyone! Something can always come up and the deal can go sour at any point, so cover yourself or be ready to take it in the shorts.


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 10, 2017)

azbug-i said:


> Wanted to let everyone know i did not get my bike. I got scammed. Joseph fox aka rustyfox was banned.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Sep 10, 2017)

What a piece of tird. Sorry to hear that.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Sep 10, 2017)

azbug-i said:


> Wanted to let everyone know i did not get my bike. I got scammed. Joseph fox aka rustyfox was banned.



What was the bike you were wanting? Can we do anything to right this wrong for you?

If I have anything you can use I don't need I'll be glad to send it.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Sep 10, 2017)

Was it THIS? https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1936-ladys-fleetwood.110456/

I can see why you would want it. So what to do? I only have one ladies frame and it's a mid sixties Huffy.


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 10, 2017)

Same J. Fox?   http://www.ripoffreport.com/reports...ed-research-services-took-money-and-d-1081558


----------



## island schwinn (Sep 10, 2017)

GTs58 said:


> Same J. Fox?   http://www.ripoffreport.com/reports...ed-research-services-took-money-and-d-1081558



Same dude is on Facebook Old Bikes Club and prewar brand X bikes.


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 11, 2017)

@azbug-i
@island schwinn


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 11, 2017)

I'll bet the cash was also sent to a PO Box.

Wonder if this is it.

*Joseph C Fox Jr.*
Age 40-44
PO Box 165 Danese WV 25831-0165


Is there a Cabe WV Cartel that could locate and strong arm this guy?   ..................


----------



## old hotrod (Sep 11, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> @azbug-i
> @island schwinn
> View attachment 674594 View attachment 674595



Go to his group page, he belongs to a lot of bike collecting, selling and picker type groups...


----------



## azbug-i (Sep 11, 2017)

I didnt send payment to a po box. It was some sort of residential address. I spent months of wasting energy on this. Im not trying any longer. 6 months was enough. My money is gone. And i just want to move on. People should beware of him though. 

Thanks for the support everyone. 

Usually on this forum its safe to send money orders. I just was unlucky this time.


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 11, 2017)

I'm not seeing where he was banned? It shows he was on here two weeks ago. What a POS. I hope people continue to spread the word on other bike forums and FB to let others know to steer clear. V/r Shawn


----------



## Saving Tempest (Sep 11, 2017)

Is this of any relation to the guy that always claims to have rare Krates for sale that we've banned more than once?

We caught him red-handed trying to sell a bike with a member's picture (and they may still OWN IT)?


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 11, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> @azbug-i
> @island schwinn
> View attachment 674594 View attachment 674595



I think this has been deleted off FB


----------



## island schwinn (Sep 11, 2017)

Saving Tempest said:


> Is this of any relation to the guy that always claims to have rare Krates for sale that we've banned more than once?
> 
> We caught him red-handed trying to sell a bike with a member's picture (and they may still OWN IT)?



Not the same guy.


----------



## Roadkill (Sep 11, 2017)

I'm sorry to hear that Amanda. That's just a crappy thing to do to someone. 
Sean


----------



## azbug-i (Sep 11, 2017)

One of the mods told me he was banned. Probably as of last week. Its ok guys. It happens. Im bummed. But i just need to move on and hope nobody falls for something like this again.


----------



## rhenning (Sep 12, 2017)

Amanda I hope you do not fall for these posts and sales again.  Roger


----------



## rustjunkie (Sep 12, 2017)

rhenning said:


> Amanda I hope you do not fall for these posts and sales again.  Roger




 Amanda wasn't at fault here.


----------



## rhenning (Sep 12, 2017)

But she has a history of falling for these ads.  I was hoping she has learned something from this.  I am not faulting her or blaming her just hoping she is more careful in the future and doesn't get burned again.  Roger


----------



## kreika (Sep 12, 2017)

rustjunkie said:


> Amanda wasn't at fault here.




Rusty fox is a shyster....banned....end of story! I hope Amanda now gets a super score!


----------



## eddie_bravo (Sep 12, 2017)

@rhenning
Anyone of us can fall victim to this
We are dealing with people that we may never get to see a picture of, don't frequent local bike rides and are out of state.

I once waited 2 mo for a purchase from a Cabe member,  with a long positive and active history here.  
We can only count on our close nit bike community of local bike collecting friends we know and collaborate with. Unfortunately their out there waiting to swindled any one of us and our cash

Even in receiving items, I believe someone here posted a picture if a bike shipped in Saranwrap- of all things 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SirMike1983 (Sep 12, 2017)

I am not going to reach the merits of this particular transaction, or who engaged in what behavior. I'll only add a general advisement: Paypal "Goods and Services" is a wise choice for transactions with anyone unfamiliar. USPS Money Orders can be used by mail if you're at least somewhat familiar with the person and they have a long, and established history of buying and selling here. Never send straight cash in the mail, to anyone. If an unfamiliar person insists on a lower security form of payment: cash, wire transfers, etc. do not get involved with them. The same goes for USPS Money Orders by mail if the person is unfamiliar and has a lesser marketplace record here - do not mail payment to someone unfamiliar or with a lesser record. Use Paypal "Goods" for them.

No payment record online is "fool" or totally "theft" proof, but you have better options with some forms than others.


----------



## azbug-i (Sep 12, 2017)

rhenning said:


> But she has a history of falling for these ads.  I was hoping she has learned something from this.  I am not faulting her or blaming her just hoping she is more careful in the future and doesn't get burned again.  Roger





This is completely unnecessary. I dont need to be judged for this transaction or the one with marc. You dont even know anything about it. Does everyone think i dont know about paypal and the types of paypal payments? Of course i do. Most people dont want to use paypal because they dont want paper trails. We are in a community where usually it is safe to buy and sell things very casually.

Im tired of people bringing up the bluebird. The gentleman i bought that bike from has a long standing good reputation and he fell into some personal problems but made it right. I didnt "fall" for anything and he is not a scammer. 

Im tired of peoples judgement and basically calling me stupid. This post is to inform people to avoid him. Im not even hysterical about this purchase.

Will i be sending people unprotected payments again? Probably not. But i cant say i wont since this forum is full of good people.


----------



## azbug-i (Sep 12, 2017)

SirMike1983 said:


> I am not going to reach the merits of this particular transaction, or who engaged in what behavior. I'll only add a general advisement: Paypal "Goods and Services" is a wise choice for transactions with anyone unfamiliar. USPS Money Orders can be used by mail if you're at least somewhat familiar with the person and they have a long, and established history of buying and selling here. Never send straight cash in the mail, to anyone. If an unfamiliar person insists on a lower security form of payment: cash, wire transfers, etc. do not get involved with them. The same goes for USPS Money Orders by mail if the person is unfamiliar and has a lesser marketplace record here - do not mail payment to someone unfamiliar or with a lesser record. Use Paypal "Goods" for them.
> 
> No payment record online is "fool" or totally "theft" proof, but you have better options with some forms than others.




My reply above is in regards to your comment about paypal too. But in case others dont know about paypal,  thank you for the advice. Might have some new people here.


----------



## Oilit (Sep 13, 2017)

@azbug-i, thanks for posting this. It's a good reminder for all of us.


----------



## azbug-i (Sep 22, 2017)

Hey if anyone goes to memory lane can they see if mr joseph fox here has my damn bike for sale and get it for me? Please and thank you. Its a blue and white huffman fleetwood. He took my money and never shipped it.


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 22, 2017)

Just tried to reply to his post...then he deletes it


----------



## azbug-i (Sep 22, 2017)

Oh thanks for trying mike! He must know his cover is blown!


----------



## Bikermaniac (Sep 22, 2017)

I don't understand how somebody (Joseph Fox) can ruin his reputation for $200 fuuuckinggg dolars, unbelievable! 
Sorry for my language.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Sep 22, 2017)

Shhh...bust him there.


----------



## Jay81 (Sep 23, 2017)

I just replied to his FB post on Vintage bicycles, parts and accessories. Anybody else in that group? Maybe we can persuade him to do the right thing.


----------



## Maskadeo (Sep 23, 2017)

Being from Michigan, this is the only Rusty I know...


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 23, 2017)

Jay81 said:


> I just replied to his FB post on Vintage bicycles, parts and accessories. Anybody else in that group? Maybe we can persuade him to do the right thing.



I've tried several times. He deletes his posts right away.


----------



## Jay81 (Sep 23, 2017)

Amanda, after I called him out on FB he is messaging me and he claims fed ex lost the box and ended up sending back to him. He says he tried contacting you on here and was not able to, and would like you to message him on FB and verify your address so he can try sending it again. Says the box has been in his garage for a week.


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 23, 2017)

Jay81 said:


> Amanda, after I called him out on FB he is messaging me and he claims fed ex lost the box and ended up sending back to him. He says he tried contacting you on here and was not able to, and would like you to message him on FB and verify your address so he can try sending it again. Says the box has been in his garage for a week.


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 23, 2017)

Jay81 said:


> Amanda, after I called him out on FB he is messaging me and he claims fed ex lost the box and ended up sending back to him. He says he tried contacting you on here and was not able to, and would like you to message him on FB and verify your address so he can try sending it again. Says the box has been in his garage for a week.



I'm calling BS. The POS is probably now realizing this isn't going away and he needs to step up and make this right. I'm pulling for you Amanda! v/r Shawn


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 23, 2017)

Then why did he post the same bike FOR SALE at an upcoming swap on FB? This guy is full of sh*t


----------



## Jay81 (Sep 23, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> I've tried several times. He deletes his posts right away.




I replied to his post and made my own post to call him out. I deleted what I posted after talking with him on messenger, but I'll call him out again if he don't send it. 
Hopefully what he says is true and he makes it right. He asked me to forward his email address to Amanda, so she can get in touch and send it back out, and I have sent it to her in a pm.


----------



## Jay81 (Sep 23, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Then why did he post the same bike FOR SALE at an upcoming swap on FB? This guy is full of sh*t




I didn't see the bike she bought posted for sale, just a post where he was looking for a fender. Came back on here to double check that it was the same guy.
Quite possible he is full of shi*t but hopefully he comes through soon.


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 23, 2017)

Jay81 said:


> I didn't see the bike she bought posted for sale, just a post where he was looking for a fender. Came back on here to double check that it was the same guy.
> Quite possible he is full of shi*t but hopefully he comes through soon.



For some reason this pic wasn't copied quite right, but he posted the same bike now with a chrome rear carrier added for sale along with several other bikes...


----------



## Jay81 (Sep 23, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> For some reason this pic wasn't copied quite right, but he posted the same bike now with a chrome rear carrier added for sale along with several other bikes...
> View attachment 681243
> View attachment 681244




Oh ok, I did see that in this thread, but didn't realize it was a new ad for the bike. I was thinking that was just to show everyone what to look for. My bad.


----------



## rustjunkie (Sep 23, 2017)

Has anyone reported this to Facebook?


----------



## Jay81 (Sep 23, 2017)

rustjunkie said:


> Has anyone reported this to Facebook?




I don't know if that would do any good without proof of what happened. Maybe if the bike is still for sale somewhere on FB and Amanda reports it herself?


----------



## rustjunkie (Sep 23, 2017)

Jay81 said:


> I don't know if that would do any good without proof of what happened. Maybe if the bike is still for sale somewhere on FB and Amanda reports it herself?




Why not try? Can't do any harm.
I'm not on FB,  otherwise I already would have.


----------



## azbug-i (Sep 24, 2017)

His story has changed several times and i dont know what to believe. He is trying to fix his name but fedex never had a box and i provided him a label so there is no address mix up. Why does someone take 4 months to ship a bike that never comes. It all sounds like poop. He never answered his phone when me or scott tried to call him. I hate to think anyone would steal 200 bucks and ruin their reputation but what else am i to think when he is constantly telling me different stories and excuses and my bike never shipped according to fedex with the label i provided him.


----------



## Euphman06 (Sep 24, 2017)

Jay81 said:


> Amanda, after I called him out on FB he is messaging me and he claims fed ex lost the box and ended up sending back to him. He says he tried contacting you on here and was not able to, and would like you to message him on FB and verify your address so he can try sending it again. Says the box has been in his garage for a week.





I don't understand... if FedEx lost the box, how did they have it to send it back to him? Plus if they found it, you'd think they would send it to Amanda, not back to the seller. Sounds like a bad liar to me


----------



## vincev (Sep 24, 2017)

Maybe call him out on his homepage on FB.


----------



## azbug-i (Sep 24, 2017)

Hey guys i posted the pic of the bike. Thats separate from the Facebook screen shot. Or did someone actually see the fleetwood on facebook?


----------



## azbug-i (Sep 24, 2017)

This is what i saw on fb. And then i posted the pic of my bike. If others saw it on fb otherwise then idk.


----------



## Oilit (Sep 25, 2017)

This sounds like one of those situations where a horse whipping would really do some good.


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 25, 2017)

azbug-i said:


> This is what i saw on fb. And then i posted the pic of my bike. If others saw it on fb otherwise then idk.
> 
> View attachment 681550



He posted up bikes that he was planning to sell at ML....including YOUR  bike. I responded, and he quickly deleted the posts.


----------



## vincev (Sep 25, 2017)

Get on his FB page and let him know there will be Cabers at the show and they know who he is


----------



## azbug-i (Sep 26, 2017)

@fordmike65  shoot i didnt know that! He is such a liar! Telling members he wants to make this right but he posted my bike back up for sale. What the hell! Thanks for riding his case!


----------



## tech549 (Sep 26, 2017)

I wouldn't say anything and go to the show and catch him red handed! but that's just me,


----------



## COB (Sep 26, 2017)

...


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 26, 2017)

I kicked him from my FB pages


----------

